# North Hampshire



## Toffee (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm moving to a village North Hampshire next week and hardly know the area!  Anybody got some god locations for around the Basingstoke area that I can look forward to?

Murky buckets!


----------



## auntieofjed (Aug 9, 2010)

what city? or area of New Hampshire?


----------



## auntieofjed (Aug 9, 2010)

i know you said the Basingstoke area, but i've never heard of that...


----------

